# Birthday!



## Hereford_Show_Girl (Jan 15, 2014)

Today was my show cow Buffy's 9th birthday!


----------



## havasu (Oct 11, 2013)

That's a good looker. I just want to know who ate the cake?


----------



## RanchWife (Jan 31, 2014)

Love the cake. Your place looks so green and beautiful in the background! Ours is brown, slushy, and covered in snow....


www.calving2014.wordpress.com


----------



## Hereford_Show_Girl (Jan 15, 2014)

Thank you guys! And we ate the cake, cause she doesn't like cake lol


----------



## rene (Mar 14, 2014)

Happy bday.


----------



## DoubleR (Jan 15, 2014)

Happy Belated Birthday! That looks like a happy cow . Lovely cake!


----------



## Hereford_Show_Girl (Jan 15, 2014)

Thank you guys!!


----------

